
Forensic Architecture - bryanrasmussen
https://www.forensic-architecture.org/
======
detritus
Oh! How odd for me - I did a teensie tiny wee job for FA a couple of weeks
back and then had to leave town for a few days so entirely forgot to check up
on what they actually DO after I returned.

Thanks for the reminder - here's to another hour or so lost on a Sunday! :)

------
lgierth
I encountered Forensic Architecture last year, but didn't look into any of
their other work until now, so thanks a lot for posting this! I got to witness
a presentation about their analysis of a murder carried out by the neonazi
terror group National Socialist Underground:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUA8AK02Zlw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUA8AK02Zlw)

> Presentation of Forensic Architecture on the Case of Halit Yozgat and the
> question if German secret service agent Andreas Temme´s testimony was
> truthful. Presented at the people´s Tribunal Unraveling NSU-Complex, May 18
> 2017. www.nsu-tribunal.de/en

Truly remarkable work, the other stuff too.

~~~
lgierth
Here's also a presentation on the project itself, at last year's 34C3:
[https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9276-forensic_architecture](https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9276-forensic_architecture)

